# NEED HELP  FOR OR ABOUT KICKAPOO BOTTLE(S)



## zecritr (Jan 28, 2014)

NEED HELP ABOUT THESE OR LIKE THESE  KICKAPOO BOTTLE(S) LOOKING FOR WHAT INFORMATION I CAN ON THESETHANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 28, 2014)

Digger Odell, speaking beyond the grave, sez. ">Subject: Re: Kickapoo Whiskey Bottle >Date: Sat, 21 Sep 2002 09:25:14 -0400 >Okay Anthony since this will increase the value of your auction. You owe >me. (at least a mention in th listing with a link). Here's the trademark >and age info. Word Mark KICKAPOO Goods and Services (EXPIRED) IC 033. US 049. G & S: BLENDED WHISKEY >AND BOURBON LIQUEUR. FIRST USE: 19600930. FIRST USE IN COMMERCE: 19600930 Mark Drawing Code (1) TYPED DRAWING Serial Number 72106898 Filing Date October 21, 1960 Registration Number 0728074 Registration Date February 27, 1962 Owner (REGISTRANT) GENERAL DISTILLERS CORPORATION OF KENTUCKY INC. >DOING BUSINESS AS YE OLD KENTUCKY DISTILLERY UNKNOWN 1726 MELLWOOD A VE. >LOUISVILLE 6, KY. Assignment Recorded ASSIGNMENT RECORDED Type of Mark TRADEMARK Register PRINCIPAL Affidavit Text SECT 15. Live/Dead Indicator DEAD >>" http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/sept2002/september_2002_questions_ask_dig.htm Is it an Owens Illinois bottle?http://www.claudiasgeneralstore.com/Vintage-Collectible-Bottles-Jars-and-Jugs/Vintage-Kickapoo-Kentucky-Bourbon-Liqueur-Bottle/prod_1247.html


 ​


----------



## zecritr (Jan 29, 2014)

LOl like the guy said about that answer to Odell...I haven't got a clue what all that means but will use it Thanks


----------

